# Removing Bathtub Drain Stopper



## SleepyTub (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi all,

Sorry if this is a dumb question but I am trying to remove the drain stopper from my tub so I can snake it through the overflow drain.

I can't seem to remove the bathtub drain stopper though.  Can someone help shed some light on my problem?












I don't think the drain stopper even works because it won't seem to stay down even though I push on it.

1)  Can someone tell me what kind of drain stopper I even have?  Is it a foot lock, roller ball, lift and turn, pop-up and plunger?

2)  Am I doing something wrong in even getting it to work?  I push down on it but it just comes back up.

3)  How do I remove this darn thing?

Thank you all for the help.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## TheClumsyCarpenter (Mar 23, 2010)

Is there any way to unthread it?  Have you tried unscrewing it?


----------



## SleepyTub (Mar 23, 2010)

Carpenter - You're right.  I went home and I tried to pry open the cap but it wouldn't pry off but I did notice that if I pressed down on it, the drain stopper would kind of pop up a little bit.  So I pushed down on the cap and started turning counter clock wise on the drain stopper and it finally unscrewed!  

So I had another question.  Now that I have the drain stopper off and since it never worked anyway how can I remove the rest of the parts so I can put in a completely new drain stopper.











The contraption seems to be stuck on to the tub and I can't seem to find a screw anywhere...


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 24, 2010)

Maybe it's just me, but aren't those the stoppers they use in Motels/Hotels?  I remember the first one I saw.  I had a hell of a time figuring it out.  Then I pushed it with my big toe and it stayed down, held the water in the tub (which I didn't want it to do) then pushed it down again and it popped up a bit and let the water again drain.  

Who thinks this stuff up?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 24, 2010)

Sleepy,
That fixture is screwed into a brass cup under the tub. There is a tool that looks like a stubby four-pronged fork (of sorts) that will fit in the drain. Can't remember what the tool is called. Then you can use an adjustable wrench on the shaft of the fork for additional leverage-you'll need it.  The fixture is also likely (fixed) with caulk or silicone or plumbers putty (under the flange) but that should give up under enough pressure from turning the fork counter clockwise.

A new drain will simply thread right back into the brass cup.


----------



## SleepyTub (Mar 24, 2010)

Bud - Thanks so much for the help!!! hmmm looks like this will require tools that I don't have.  I'll run to the local hardware store this weekend and pick up the fork tool.  I'll update you after this weekend.  Thanks again Bud!


----------

